# rainbow bloat



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

I just lost my male dwarf praecox rainbow to a sudden case of bloat. Since no other fish in the tank are affected, I was thinking it might have been something to do with the diet- as opposed to an infection- Any thoughts? 
Are rainbows suceptible to anything like that?


----------

